# Evening Bassin’ – 5/22 thru 5/24



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Catching fish just doesn't get old, does it? 

Fishermen, on the other hand..........


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks to your reports i'm now cancelling all my appointments for the day and cleaning out my "river rat" for some late afternoon bass fishing just down the street . besides.... i'm getting bored of always catching reds  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I hate you bastid's that can adjust your own work schedule.  

Jeff, a deer hair slider with a mono weed guard will do the trick. Easier to snake through the salad vs a typical popper or gurgler, but you may need an 8wt to manage the bulk and have a tad more muscle to drag the fish out when they take it back in the junk.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Jeff, a deer hair slider with a mono weed guard will do the trick. Easier to snake through the salad vs a typical popper or gurgler, but you may need an 8wt to manage the bulk and have a tad more muscle to drag the fish out when they take it back in the junk.


That's solid advice Eric, thanks. The only reason I don't use my 8wt or 9wt, is that the water levels are so high that there's very little room for backcasts. I'd be in the trees if I had enough line out to reach the fish. Even with the 5wt I'm "snapping" tree trunks and leaves as it is. The real solution would be to break out the waders. ;D


----------

